# Hakone grass



## Hakone (Jul 16, 2011)

Hakonechloa macra and aureola





hakonechloa macra




hakonechloa aureola




Hakonechloa albostriata


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice grass photos...!!


----------



## Hera (Jul 16, 2011)

Lovely. I'm fond of hakone grass. It seems very easy.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 16, 2011)

Lovely grasses.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 16, 2011)

Very nice grasses!


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 17, 2011)

I love the various textures... like flowing streams.


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2011)

Doh! I thought that was your last name!


----------



## Brian Monk (Jul 18, 2011)

Lovely! Will it grow in Zone 9??


----------



## Hakone (Jul 18, 2011)

naturally. Originally comes from Japan


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 18, 2011)

Lovely.

Did you try Naomi, Nicolas and Beni-Kaze? Not easy grower here.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 18, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Lovely.
> 
> Did you try Naomi, Nicolas and Beni-Kaze? Not easy grower here.



Yes and stripe it rich


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 19, 2011)

Are they vigorous for you? Here, they do nothing.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 19, 2011)

yes, they are vigorous here .


----------

